

RDF for Intrepid Unix Hackers: Grepping N-Triples - arto
http://blog.datagraph.org/2010/03/grepping-ntriples

======
keefe
Other than coolness, why reinvent this wheel? It's very easy to load and query
RDF graphs with jena and sparql <http://openjena.org/ARQ/Tutorial/query1.html>
you don't even have to do something horrible like learn basic java syntax,
there is a command line... bin/sparql --data=doc/Tutorial/vc-db-1.rdf
--query=doc/Tutorial/q1.rq

Jena's the defacto standard library for dealing with RDF atm, it's pretty easy
to use.

~~~
arto
This originated entirely from practical concerns. I came up with the set of
AWK aliases referred to in the blog post when working with some large
N-Triples datasets on remote servers that had no RDF tooling installed nor
available. AWK, thankfully, is installed everywhere.

Had I had an opportunity to use better tooling, Java tooling would still not
have been my first choice. Dave Beckett's excellent `rapper` and `roqet`
command-line utilities (<http://librdf.org/raptor/>) are generally far simpler
to install and use.

~~~
keefe
Dave Beckett certainly does good work... I guess I was just curious what would
lead to this scenario and what you're wanting to do with the datasets in such
a raw format? You can also install allegrograph, which is written in lisp so
that should make this crowd happy, it's free up to 50M triples or something.
Oracle 11g also works, but we had to have custom patches to get decent RDF
performance. It was not meant as a criticism, it just seemed like a lot of
work vs just pulling into some triple store. Sesame is another good choice...

